# Cannot listen to multimedia on https://ici.radio-canada.ca/ (Solved)



## Logicien (Jul 16, 2022)

Hello,

none of the browsers I have use Firefox, Firefox-esr, Chromium, Falkon, Epiphany allow me to listen to the Radio-Canada audios/videos multimedias links on https://ici.radio-canada.ca/. It start to connect than loop forever without any connexion sound. The other multimedia sites work well for example youtube.ca. On the Linux distributions it work.

What can block this important resource for me on FreeBSD? Can you hear the sound when you click on one of the multimedias links on this site? of course with FreeBSD and with one of the browsers I use. For me even with the default browsers setup I can't connect to the radio transmission of this site.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hello,

the site dont seems to like FreeBSD user-agent.

The audio plays well in firefox after switching the user-agent.


----------



## laurentis (Jul 16, 2022)

Using chromium, the audio links in the top banner work, but not the videos. I tried to change the user agent but no change in behavior.


----------



## Logicien (Jul 17, 2022)

Thank-you for the answers. I have create the *general.useragent.override* string in Firefox about:config with the value

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:10.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/10.0

and now everything work fine. I try the string Windows 11 but the audio flow was very slow. So thank-you for the hint Alexander88207 that was the key.


----------

